# bubblesaquarium.com



## jgb77 (Dec 13, 2006)

I found this site and thought others might enjoy it as much as I have.
They have some really cool rare plant species and some very nice scapes as well. Check it out. http://bubblesaquarium.com/home.htm
John


----------



## mumushummus (Sep 16, 2009)

Very usefull thanks for the tip man!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That is a nice site and they do have some cool and unusual plants. It's too bad for me that they are in Hong Kong.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

the bubbles noise is annoying


----------

